# [TUTO] Installer Windows 8.1 sur DD Externe (mac)



## flow1305 (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais vous faire un petit tuto pour installer Windows 8.1 sur DD externe connecté à son mac (testé sur MBP Retina fin 2013).

*Introduction :*

Il existe plusieurs logiciels que l'on connait : Parallels Desktop, BootCamp...) pour pouvoir installer windows. Le seul inconvénient c'est la réquisition de quelques gigas sur votre DD interne... 
Nous allons voir comment utiliser un DD externe pour utiliser Windows 8.1.

*Ce qu'il vous faut :*

- Un DD externe, personnellement j'ai penché pour celui la  Western Digital Elements Portable Disque dur externe portable 2,5" Extra Slim USB 3.0 / USB 2.0 1 To Noir
- Un PC tournant sous Windows 7/8/8.1
- Un Mac avec une machine virtuelle si vous n'avez pas de PC
- Les pilotes Bootcamp pour votre Mac : Pilotes Bootcamp. (personnellement je ne les ais pas utilisés)
- Un iso de Windows (Google est votre ami  )

-> Si vous utilisez un pc pour l'installation il vous faut : IMAGEX

*Votre mac à un processeur 64 bits ?! Votre machine virtuelle ou PC et votre iso de Windows doivent être impérativement en 64 bits !*

Pour la création des partitions j'ai choisi la lettre :"a" pour la partition de démarrage et la lettre "b" pour la partition principale.


*C'est parti : *

*1.* Créez un dossier à la racine de votre DD interne (C: ) (ex : "imagex")
        - récupérez "*imagex.exe*", télécharger précédemment et copier le dans ce dossier.
        - récuperer "*install.wim*" qui se trouve dans le répertoire "*sources*" dans l'ISO ou dans votre DVD de Windows.
        - Copiez "*install.wim*" dans le dossier "*imagex*" qui se trouve à la racine de votre DD interne (C: ).

*2.* Branchez votre DD externe à votre PC/VMWARE... et ouvrez l'invite de commandes en admin ! *Toutes les commandes qui vont suivre sont à entrer dans CMD sans les guillemets.*

         - Tapez : "*diskpart*" puis faites Entrée         -> Utilitaires de partition
         - Tapez : "*list dis*k" puis faites Entrée          -> Liste des disques
         - Tapez : "*select disk **" puis faites Entrée  -> Choix du disque ( remplacez "*" par le numéro du disque ou vous souhaitez installer windows)
         - Tapez : "*clean*" puis faites Entrée               -> Formatage du disque
         - Tapez : "*create partition primary size=350*" puis faites Entrée -> Création de la partition de démarrage
         - Tapez : "*format fs=fat32 quick*" puis faites Entrée  -> Formatez en FAT32
         - Tapez:  "*active*" puis faites Entrée -> Partition active
         - Tapez:  "*assigne letter=a*" puis faites Entrée -> assigner une lettre à la partition (remplacez "*" par la lettre que vous voulez)

Une fenêtre va s'ouvrir (votre partition), fermez la et retournez sous l'invite de commande.

         - Tapez : "*create partition primary size=**" puis faites Entrée -> Création de la partition principale (remplacez "*" par le volume que vous souhaitez utiliser en Mo : "200000" =200 Go.
         - Tapez : "*format fs=ntfs quick*" puis faites Entrée -> Formatage en NTFS
         - Tapez : "*assigne letter=b*" puis faites Entrée -> assigner une lettre à la partition (remplacez "*" par la lettre que vous voulez)

Une fenêtre va s'ouvrir (votre partition), fermez la et retournez sous l'invite de commande.

*3.* Nous allons déployer l'iso de windows sur le DD externe. Si comme sité au début de ce tuto vous avez créé le dossier "imagex" à la racine de votre DD interne le chemin doit-être : *C:\imagex\imagex.exe*

         - Tapez : "*C:\imagex\imagex.exe /info C:\imagex\install.wim*" puis faites Entrée -> si votre iso contient plusieurs version de windows, choisissez le numéro "d'index" (1 ou 2 ou 3 ou 4 selon la version choisis)
         - Tapez : "*C:\imagex\imagex.exe /apply C:\imagex\install.wim * b:*" puis faites Entrée  -> remplacez "*" par le numéro d'index choisis (attendez la fin ~30 min) -> Déploiement de windows sur le DD externe
         - Tapez : "*b:\windows\system32\bcdboot b:\windows /f ALL /s a:*" puis faites Entrée. -> Création des secteurs de démarrage

Vous pouvez quittez l'invite de commandes.

*4.* Branchez votre DD externe à votre mac (éteint), puis allumez le en restant appuyé sur la touche options (alt) jusquà que vous arriviez à la sélection des disques de démarrage.
Choisissez "*Windows*", l'installation va débuter.
Votre mac va rédemarrer 2/3 fois pendant l'installation, à chaque redémarrage restez appuyé sur alt et choisissez "*Windows* jusqu'à la fin de l'installation.

*5.* Une fois l'installation terminée installer vos drivers bootcamp (téléchargé normalement au début du tuto  )

*/!\ ATTENTION /!\ Les drivers BootCamp fonctionne uniquement sur : *

-MacBook Air (Mid 2011 ou plus)
-MacBook Pro (15 et 17", Mid 2010 ou plus)
-MacBook Pro (Début 2011 ou plus)
-Mac Pro (Début 2009 ou plus)
-Mac Mini (Mid 2011 ou plus)
-iMac (27", Mid 2010 ou plus)
-iMac (21.5", Mid 2011 ou plus)

Pour les autres il faut chercher chaque drivers en fonction de votre hardware !

Pour ceux qui comme moi on un Macbook Pro retina fin 2013 ME864F/A (pas testé sur d'autres modèles), voici les drivers: *WIFI*

Pour les autres pilotes, il suffit d'aller sur "ma-config" et de faire un scan de votre windows pour trouver les dernières MAJ !

Voilà c'est fini j'espère que ça vous sera utile  ! si vous avez des problèmes laissez un commentaires jessaierais de vous aidez au mieux 



Ajout du modo :
Source... http://bleeptobleep.blogspot.fr/2013/02/mac-install-windows-7-or-8-on-external.html


----------



## Moontyx (19 Janvier 2014)

c'est explicitement le tuto de BleeptoBleep...


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2014)

Il est de bon ton de mentionner que l'on a trouvé un tutoriel intéressant en citant la source _(lien)_, mais un Copier/Coller, même si tu as ajouté/enlevé certains points est toujours malvenu.

Sans source, cela sous-entend que tu es le créateur. Donc méfiance, méfiance, il vaut mieux citer la source, l'origine, même si c'est pour faciliter la vie d'autres membres. 

Source... http://bleeptobleep.blogspot.fr/2013/02/mac-install-windows-7-or-8-on-external.html


----------



## tyboco (1 Mars 2014)

Salut à tous, 

Je suis bloqué sur la dernière étape. J'ai bien suivi toute les manips et aussi la dernière: 

b:\windows\system32\bcdboot b:\windows /f ALL /s a:

Mais quand je veux booter sur le disque il ne m'affiche pas Windows dans les options, mais seulement mon disque interne. 

Avez vous une solution? J'ai déjà fait le tutoriel deux fois et sur deux disques dur différents pais toujours le même problème. 

Merci,


----------



## flow1305 (1 Mars 2014)

Salut 

Essai en enlevant " /f ALL "


----------



## tyboco (1 Mars 2014)

Oui j'ai deja essayé ca mais sans plus de succès. 

Si je ne trouve pas de solution. Est ce que vous pensez que ca peut fonctionner si je change mon disque interne et j'installe windows dessus et ensuite je le replace en temps qu'externe et remet mon disque mac en interne. 

Merci


----------



## Moontyx (1 Mars 2014)

tyboco a dit:


> Oui j'ai deja essayé ca mais sans plus de succès.
> 
> Si je ne trouve pas de solution. Est ce que vous pensez que ca peut fonctionner si je change mon disque interne et j'installe windows dessus et ensuite je le replace en temps qu'externe et remet mon disque mac en interne.
> 
> Merci



non pas du tout.


----------



## tyboco (2 Mars 2014)

Ok, je vais donc devoir trouver une solution à mon problème... 

Mais aucune idée d'où ca peut venir. 

Surtout que quand mon disque dur "time machine" est branché je le vois et il me propose beaucoup d'option: notamment celle du disque de démarrage, et la j'ai le choix entre Windows ou Mac, mais une fois sélectionné Windows il me dit que qu'il n'y a pas d'élément bootable.


----------



## Moontyx (2 Mars 2014)

tyboco a dit:


> Ok, je vais donc devoir trouver une solution à mon problème...
> 
> Mais aucune idée d'où ca peut venir.
> 
> Surtout que quand mon disque dur "time machine" est branché je le vois et il me propose beaucoup d'option: notamment celle du disque de démarrage, et la j'ai le choix entre Windows ou Mac, mais une fois sélectionné Windows il me dit que qu'il n'y a pas d'élément bootable.



c'est normal, parce que Windows ne support pas le démarrage de Windows sur USB.

Windows désactivé l'usb au démarrage, donc toutes ces manips n'assureront pas une stabilité de l'os de plus ta time machine doit être en USB2.0 qui n'est pas du tout performant pour utiliser un OS tel que Windows (latence et débit).

Personnellement, j'ai aussi essayé cette méthode et j'avais le même problème et vu la machine à gaz que c'est et l'impossibilité de réparer ton installation j'ai donc de suite fait changé d'avis.
Puis j'ai vu le thunderbolt étant exactement ce que je recherchais car tu n'a aucun conflit, malgré les frais et sa faible expansion dans le public.

1er solution : 

le thunderbolt, mais j'imagine que ta time machine ne le fait pas.

2e solution :

mettre ton disque virtuel sur un disque externe (ta time machine) et passer par un virtualiseur si te ne compte pas passer par le thunderbolt.


----------



## tyboco (2 Mars 2014)

Salut,

Merci bcp pr ta réponse, au moins je suis fixé et je ne vais pas chercher des solutions et perdre mon temps. 

Bonne journée !


----------



## flow1305 (2 Mars 2014)

Personnellement j'ai windows 8.1 installé dur mon dd externe partitionné en 5 (boot windows, time machine, stockage...) en usb 3.0 et au demarrage du mac en restant appuyé sur options il detecte mon dd , je choisis la partition efi (boot de windows) et ça se lance, donc dire que windows ne prend pas en charge le demarrage usb je pense que c'est une betise


----------



## Moontyx (2 Mars 2014)

flow1305 a dit:


> Personnellement j'ai windows 8.1 installé dur mon dd externe partitionné en 5 (boot windows, time machine, stockage...) en usb 3.0 et au demarrage du mac en restant appuyé sur options il detecte mon dd , je choisis la partition efi (boot de windows) et ça se lance, donc dire que windows ne prend pas en charge le demarrage usb je pense que c'est une betise



Windows reboot l'usb au démarrage et ces commandes aides contourner le démarrage de Windows.

Mais en aucun cas la méthode d'installation n'est viable en cas de corruption de l'installation, c'est pourquoi je suis réticent à cette façon de faire.

Cela m'étonnerais que Winclone puisse t'aider à faire un backup, alors moi personnellement je conseil la virtualisation car si c'est pour faire du facebook et quelques appli windows ce n'est pas utile ou le thunderbolt pour une rétrocompatibilité à 100% sûr pour le commun des mortels.


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2014)

flow1305 a dit:


> Personnellement *j'ai windows 8.1 installé dur mon dd externe partitionné en 5 (boot windows, time machine, stockage...)* en usb 3.0 et au demarrage du mac en restant appuyé sur options il detecte mon dd , je choisis la partition efi (boot de windows) et ça se lance, donc dire que windows ne prend pas en charge le demarrage usb je pense que *c'est une betise *



Bon courage lorsque ton disque USB rendra l'âme. Ce qui est une bêtise, c'est de tout mettre dans le même disque USB. C'est incompréhensible de mettre une sauvegarde Time Machine avec une partition Windows, le moindre couac dans le MBR de ton Windows et adieu le contenu de ton disque USB _(bref une vraie misère pour faire la moindre récupération)_. :mouais:

Et ce tutoriel n'est pas abouti du tout, il manque beaucoup trop d'informations, notamment dans les lettres des lecteurs.


----------



## liltunechi (15 Mai 2014)

Salut, j'arrive bien a faire toutes les étapes du tuto, mais j'ai une question : quel version d'imagex vous utiliser ?   car ya ia64, amd64, x86  

la je voulais installer windows 7 64bits donc j'ai téléchargé le image x pour win 7 et j'ai pris dans amd64. Ensuite je creer le disque et au boot sur mon retina 15pouces ca me fait un BSOD et au reboot j'ai : un récent changement de materiel empeche windows de démarrer


----------



## brunnno (15 Mai 2014)

bonjour,

la version *"amd64"* est pour windows sous processeur AMD si je ne m'abuse...
du coup c'est pas la bonne version, il faut prendre la version INTEL 64 bits


----------



## Drakalex008 (20 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai bien suivi toutes les instructions pas à pas sans qu'il n'y ait eu d'erreur, mais lorsque j'arrive à l'étape 3 ou je dois entrer la commande *C:\imagex\imagex.exe /info C:\imagex\install.wim*, rien ne se passe et un message d'erreur s'affiche : _you did not select anything so nothing was downloaded_

Pourriez-vous m'aider svp ?

Merci !


----------



## geneosis (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

je compte également installer windows (7 ou 8.1) sur un SSD externe en USB 3, plutôt que d'avoir recours à une partition Boot Camp.
Je voulais savoir si la dernière version de Parallel (la v10) permet de lancer une machine virtuelle dont le système se trouve sur le disque externe.

Quelqu'un peut confirmer que Parallel fonctionne dans ces conditions sans anicroche?

Et dernière question, est-ce qu'il y a une différence à ce niveau entre Windows 7 et Windows 8.1?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## geneosis (20 Octobre 2014)

J'ai une dernière question rapide:

Quand j'ai démarré Windows sur le DD externe, est-ce que je peux accéder à mon disque Mac (interne donc) de Windows?

Merci.


----------



## jacquemin (24 Mars 2015)

liltunechi a dit:


> Salut, j'arrive bien a faire toutes les étapes du tuto, mais j'ai une question : quel version d'imagex vous utiliser ?   car ya ia64, amd64, x86
> 
> la je voulais installer windows 7 64bits donc j'ai téléchargé le image x pour win 7 et j'ai pris dans amd64. Ensuite je creer le disque et au boot sur mon retina 15pouces ca me fait un BSOD et au reboot j'ai : un récent changement de materiel empeche windows de démarrer


Je suggère d'écarter amd64 qui concerne uniquement les processeurs AMD, il faut savoir si tu pars d'une machine en 64bits ou en 32 et tu choisis ia64 ou x86 respectivement.


----------



## Sysil78 (31 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, je souhaite installer W7 sur un disque dur externe car je ne souhaite pas partitionner mon MBP Retina 2014 acheté en octobre. J'ai suivi le tuto à la lettre (d'ailleurs merci pour le tuto, y en a tellement peu...). Tout se déroule correctement jusqu'au boot du DDE sur le Mac. J'obtiens dans l'ordre :

- Écran noir avec underscore clignotant,
- Starting Windows,
- Starting Windows avec barre de chargement qui plante -> Blue Screen 

Et si je tente de reboot dessus, en choisissant de redémarrer normalement Windows, j'obtiens le même scénario..

Si vous avez une petite idée de comment faire pour palier à ce problème, je vous en serais très reconnaissant ! Merci !


----------



## bmxone (6 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai suivi il y a plusieurs mois ce tuto avec succès. Très pratique!
Avec la sortie de windows 10, j'essaye de pouvoir faire la mise à jour depuis cette partition sur disque dur externe. J'ai bien l'app "obtenir windows10" avec la mise à jour réservée mais rien ne se passe ensuite.
J'ai essayé de "forcer" l'install via une ligne de code trouvée sur le net: wuaulct.exe /updatenow
Malheureusement j'ai constamment un retour en erreur et la mise à jour ne se lance pas.
Je voulais savoir si la mise à jour est bloquée sur cette configuration et si quelqu'un dans ce cas avait trouvé une solution.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2015)

bmxone a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai suivi il y a plusieurs mois ce tuto avec succès. Très pratique!
> Avec la sortie de windows 10, j'essaye de pouvoir faire la mise à jour depuis cette partition sur disque dur externe. J'ai bien l'app "obtenir windows10" avec la mise à jour réservée mais rien ne se passe ensuite.
> J'ai essayé de "forcer" l'install via une ligne de code trouvée sur le net: wuaulct.exe /updatenow
> ...


Le plus simple est de récupérer directement un fichier .iso sur le site officiel de Microsoft, très facile à trouver et sans donner d'informations. Attention, il faut quand même télécharger la version correspondante à ta version en cours, si c'est une version Home, il ne faut pas prendre la version Pro.

Ensuite, sous Windows, il faut décompresser le fichier .iso avec Winrar ou Winzip dans un dossier, repérer le fichier setup.exe et l'exécuter et la MAJ se fera sans problème.


----------



## bmxone (7 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Le plus simple est de récupérer directement un fichier .iso sur le site officiel de Microsoft, très facile à trouver et sans donner d'informations. Attention, il faut quand même télécharger la version correspondante à ta version en cours, si c'est une version Home, il ne faut pas prendre la version Pro.
> 
> Ensuite, sous Windows, il faut décompresser le fichier .iso avec Winrar ou Winzip dans un dossier, repérer le fichier setup.exe et l'exécuter et la MAJ se fera sans problème.



J'ai essayé votre solution et malheureusement en cliquant sur le setup.exe, j'ai un message d'erreur indiquant que windows ne peut s'installer sur un disque externe.
Pas de solution donc de mon coté pour faire une maj vers windows 10 avec cette technique.
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution?


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2015)

bmxone a dit:


> J'ai essayé votre solution et malheureusement en cliquant sur le setup.exe, j'ai un message d'erreur indiquant que windows ne peut s'installer sur un disque externe.


Ce que j'indique n'est valable que SI on a déjà une partition Windows d'installée et ça ne fera que la MAJ, pas une installation complète.


----------



## bmxone (7 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ce que j'indique n'est valable que SI on a déjà une partition Windows d'installée et ça ne fera que la MAJ, pas une installation complète.



Oui oui, j'ai bien une partition sur un disque SSD en USB3 avec windows 8.1 (à jour) dessus. Ca ne fonctionne pas de mon coté...
Je ne sais pas ce que je loupe!
Avez-vous réussi cette manip que vous proposez de votre coté?


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2015)

bmxone a dit:


> Avez-vous réussi cette manip que vous proposez de votre coté?


A ton avis, si je le propose c'est que j'ai testé avant de m'avancer. D'ailleurs beaucoup d'amis PCistes utilisent cette astuce, le tout est d'installer la bonne version et ce fichier .iso doit obligatoirement être décompressé dans la partition Windows. Et ça marche aussi dans une machine virtuelle.

Si tu télécharges la version Professionnel et que tu l'installes dans une version Home ou Premium, ça ne marchera jamais. C'est le n° de série qui détermine quelle est la version qui est installée ou sera installée à partir du DVD ou fichier .iso officiel.


----------



## bmxone (13 Août 2015)

J'ai tout essayé je crois et je me retrouves toujours devant le même message d'erreur: "Vous ne pouvez pas installer Windows sur un disque mémoire flash USB à l'aide du programme d'installation"!
Que ce soit en telechargeant le .iso ou en passant par l'outils de "création de media" qui devrait me télécharger automatiquement la bonne version et faire la mise à jour.
Si le message indique un problème de mémoire flash, cela pourrait être un problème du à mon disque externe en SSD?


----------



## bmxone (14 Août 2015)

bmxone a dit:


> J'ai tout essayé je crois et je me retrouves toujours devant le même message d'erreur: "Vous ne pouvez pas installer Windows sur un disque mémoire flash USB à l'aide du programme d'installation"!
> Que ce soit en telechargeant le .iso ou en passant par l'outils de "création de media" qui devrait me télécharger automatiquement la bonne version et faire la mise à jour.
> Si le message indique un problème de mémoire flash, cela pourrait être un problème du à mon disque externe en SSD?


J'ai finalement trouvé la solution à mon problème. Si ça peut aider quelqu'un dans le même cas il faut:
appuyez sur la touche windows+R , taper regedit pour ouvirir le gestionnaire des registres , ouvre HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE-->SYSTEM--->CurrentControlSet--->Control puis modifiez la valeur de *PortableOperatingSystem à la valeur 0 *


----------



## chafpa (14 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Le plus simple est de récupérer directement un fichier .iso sur le site officiel de Microsoft, très facile à trouver et sans donner d'informations.


Et la clé d'activation, tu l'as comment ?


----------



## bmxone (14 Août 2015)

bmxone a dit:


> J'ai finalement trouvé la solution à mon problème. Si ça peut aider quelqu'un dans le même cas il faut:
> appuyez sur la touche windows+R , taper regedit pour ouvirir le gestionnaire des registres , ouvre HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE-->SYSTEM--->CurrentControlSet--->Control puis modifiez la valeur de *PortableOperatingSystem à la valeur 0 *


Toujours pas si simple!
La procedure de mise à jour s'est lancée pendant la nuit mais j'ai encore un message d'erreur après reboot:
"0x80073BC3-0x20009The installation failed in the SAFE_OS phase with an error during PREPARE_ROLLBACK operation"
Apres recherche cela doit venir du fait d'avoir un DD interne de branché.
Comment procéder?


----------



## geneosis (1 Février 2016)

Quelqu'un a testé la manip avec Win 10? Pour moi ça a très bien fonctionné avec Windows 8.1, mais j'aimerai passer à la nouvelle version, d'où ma question.


----------



## Saguiwine (4 Février 2016)

Donc, il vaut mieux un disque dur thunderbolt pour effectuer cette opération?


----------



## geneosis (4 Février 2016)

Saguiwine a dit:


> Donc, il vaut mieux un disque dur thunderbolt pour effectuer cette opération?



Non, je me sers d'un SSD en USB 3 et ça marche paraitement bien. On peut d'ailleurs utiliser ce disque externe pour booter dessus, mais on peut aussi le lancer en machine virtuelle avec Parallel.

J'ai répondu tout seul à ma question précédente, en fait le dossier Sources de l'ISO de Windows ne contient pas de fichier install.wim, il y a un install(quelque chose).esd. Il faut télécharger une application pour convertir le .esd en .wim, et c'est bon. Voilà.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2016)

Note de la modération :

ajout de la source dans le post #1,
ménage fait
transfert dans le forum ad hoc.


----------

